# continuous



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Would you guys mind telling me some situations/excercises you use the continuous function on the e-collar for?

Leave force fetching out of the picture please.

Further questions may follow.

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When would you just use the nick ? What happens when the dog ignores the nick and you ? What happens when an e-collar is used incorrectly ? LOL

I think you need to read a lot more about how the collar is used. That is a pretty basic question, and to not understand it shows you need to go back and read up on how the collars are used.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> When would you just use the nick ? What happens when the dog ignores the nick and you ? What happens when an e-collar is used incorrectly ? LOL
> 
> I think you need to read a lot more about how the collar is used. That is a pretty basic question, and to not understand it shows you need to go back and read up on how the collars are used.


I do have an understanding, but it is not super fancy. I understand escape and avoidence and the concept of teaching the dog how to turn the stim off. I am using the e-collar at present, and don't have any issues with it. I have it set to continuous, I decide how long to press. I am not using it for many things because I don't feel I need to right now. I use it for recall under the distraction of mega wildlife and the odd other thing. I kept the question basic because I was curious about future uses that might come in handy. I like to over think things and plan ahead. 

There are no trainers or clubs to work with here. I don't know anyone around here that uses it for anything other than a big stick so I was curious and phishing.

You could have indulged me Jeff. I am worth it. I will take any reading materials you would care to link me to as well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

there is a "nick" ???/:-o:-o:-o


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Would you guys mind telling me some situations/excercises you use the continuous function on the e-collar for?
> 
> Leave force fetching out of the picture please.
> 
> ...


During avoidance training when you want to create panic is one use of the continuous button.


----------



## Ang Cangiano (Mar 2, 2007)

This should help you out, lots of info and different training scenarios used in a number of different venues - bird dogs to agility.
http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/index.html

Ang


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Here is another one by Pat Nolan--http://ponderosakennels.com/content/free-thirty-page-obedience-training-manual


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

K, I will be more specific in my phishing....

Are there any behaviors you choose to teach with the continuous stim? Other than FF?

Also was thinking how people use the continuous to increase speed on recalls, sendouts, retrieves and so on. 

I guess I was looking for examples where you would use the collar for 
-R stuff.

And thanks for the links guys!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

NEPOPO uses low level continuous. But the term "teach" with e-collar is typically used by the quick train scam artists, you know the kind that advertize super results in 6-8 weeks as you board the dog with them and pay $$$. It is not considered good training if you let the collar do the "teaching".


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As much as I disagree with Lou Castle on some things he has the best and most easily understood website on how to use the e-collar , IMO .

http://www.loucastle.com/


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello Jennifer I sometimes use it that way to teach a place board for straight aheads, blinds, positions or to speed up some behaviors. I am going to share a secret with you . Don't tell anyone. o.k.? I use the nick as a continuous. I think this gives the dog thinking time . Some dogs will just shut down if used the wrong way. jmho


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> NEPOPO uses low level continuous. But the term "teach" with e-collar is typically used by the quick train scam artists, you know the kind that advertize super results in 6-8 weeks as you board the dog with them and pay $$$. It is not considered good training if you let the collar do the "teaching".


 
I think Jennifer is experienced enough to know you can't "teach" new behaviours with the ecollar, my guess if her original question was just a little too general....

Jennifer, NEPOPO (Negative-Positive-Positive) is a method that applies a neagative (collar stim) with two consecutive positives (ceasation of stim when correct behaviour is achieved PLUS a reward for the correct behaviour) and for this method the collar is used on constant. 

Check out some Bart Bellon video of his work and seminars. He is the master at this method IMO...

I have some video at home, if you want I can send you some video when I have a chance tonight. 

I can only assume since I havent' seen this training first hand, that almost any behaviour can be finished using this method. Those that use it well get pretty phenomenal results.


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I use the nick as a continuous. I think this gives the dog thinking time . Some dogs will just shut down if used the wrong way. jmho


This was how I was told to use the ecollar...and while I haven't introduced the collar yet to my young dogs, this makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Tamara Champagne said:


> I think Jennifer is experienced enough to know you can't "teach" new behaviours with the ecollar, my guess if her original question was just a little too general....
> 
> Jennifer, NEPOPO (Negative-Positive-Positive) is a method that applies a neagative (collar stim) with two consecutive positives (ceasation of stim when correct behaviour is achieved PLUS a reward for the correct behaviour) and for this method the collar is used on constant.


Thank you Tamara. I should have put "teach" in quotes..not underlined.

I would love the vids if you have time to send them.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I am going to share a secret with you . Don't tell anyone. o.k.? I use the nick as a continuous. I think this gives the dog thinking time . Some dogs will just shut down if used the wrong way. jmho




See beeing a nOOb to advanced e-collar work I have never heard of that before. Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I never use the nick. Lou's site explains it for me as well Jim.


----------

